# What is that tablet they put in your bum?!



## cherryglitter

After you've delivered lol!
It wasn't a suppository! 
The consultant said it would help me with the pain.. is that what it's really for?! Does anyone know what it's called? xx


----------



## twinklestar

any tablet that goes up ya bum is called a suppository, it was most likely to have been an anti infamatory painkiller like volterol or diclofenic

x x


----------



## xbabybumpx

Tbh i didint know if they put it up my bum or my foof cos i was that out of it ha ha. I remember the my saying it would help with the pain so i presume it was a painkiller x


----------



## Seity

They didn't put anything up mine.


----------



## hayley x

I didnt have anything either time :wacko: x


----------



## bathbabe

i didnt have anything either! X


----------



## twinklestar

i had them for afterpains with my 3rd and after section with my 4th x


----------



## trumpetbum

It would have been rectal analgesia, maybe to avoid you throwing your painkiller up, PR might have been the simplest alternative. I don't know what kind of painkiller it would have been though, it could have been as simple as paracetamol.


----------



## Rhiannon

i didnt have this? im guessing they tell you if they are giving it to you?

i couldnt feel anything much down there for a few days!!

xx


----------



## Joyzerelly

My midwife told me it was Diclofenic (sp?) which I know to be a pain killer.


----------



## Sovereign

I had this too x


----------



## iceylou

i had one too. painkiller i think, it was a bit blurry


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Definitely painkillers, according to my MW :) Unless you had PPH like me, in which case it might have been something to stop your cervix from closing xx


----------



## SaraAbi

They said I couldn't have it as I react to ibuprofen so I'm guessing it's something similar.


----------



## discoclare

i had a pain suppository. i think it was voltoral / diclofenac (sp?)


----------



## sarahchops86

I was offered it was told it was an anti-inflammatory which i cant take.


----------



## stephx

I had this!! I was too out of it to ask what it was lol xx


----------



## bluebaby

i had it too, assumed it was a painkiller for my stitches after a forcep delivery


----------



## Sarah10

I remember (only just because i was so out of it haha) they did actually put something in mine, i wonder if thats what it was? i always did wonder why they did that.. i was constantly throwing up so it might of been a tablet or something since i couldn't take anything orally as it would of just come back up again lol.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Don't think I got this. I had an epidural for a forceps delivery so couldn't tell you what went on down there, but no one mentioned anything!!!! God they could've done anything to me I wouldn't of been any the wiser!!!lol


----------



## jojo2605

They were going to give me a suppository of anti-inflammatories but as I wanted to be discharged pretty quickly they said they couldn't give it me so gave me it tablet form?


----------



## Lena

I had this as well. They didn't ask me if i wanted it, they just shoved it up there. Then the next day I was literally running to the loo and once i was there i was scared to leave it! Anyone else have this side effect?


----------



## Sarah10

Lena said:


> I had this as well. They didn't ask me if i wanted it, they just shoved it up there. Then the next day I was literally running to the loo and once i was there i was scared to leave it! Anyone else have this side effect?

Ooh is that the reason i was like that too?
I had awful d'reah for 2 days after :shy:


----------



## Alibeebs

I had this too, bit wierd really when you think about it....you've just given birth so im guessing you dont look too pretty down there, then your legs are shoved in stirrups and a male doctor comes in stitches you up and shoves a pain killer up your bum. Of course at the time i was still in total shock from giving birth.. i never even thought how funny it is!!


----------



## lili24

I had it after my c-section just before we were moved to recovery, and they said it was a painkiller.


----------



## Seity

Alibeebs said:


> I had this too, bit wierd really when you think about it....you've just given birth so im guessing you dont look too pretty down there, then your legs are shoved in stirrups and a male doctor comes in stitches you up and shoves a pain killer up your bum. Of course at the time i was still in total shock from giving birth.. i never even thought how funny it is!!

They still use stirrups in places


----------



## Alibeebs

Seity said:


> Alibeebs said:
> 
> 
> I had this too, bit wierd really when you think about it....you've just given birth so im guessing you dont look too pretty down there, then your legs are shoved in stirrups and a male doctor comes in stitches you up and shoves a pain killer up your bum. Of course at the time i was still in total shock from giving birth.. i never even thought how funny it is!!
> 
> They still use stirrups in placesClick to expand...

Well they did here!!!!! and the thing is i had major trouble getting my legs wide enough to fit into them!!! im only 4ft 9!!!!!!! :O


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think I had this, my OH told me a while back I did but I can't remember, I passed out a fair few times during/after my Csection and can't remember anything until about 3 hours after my baby was born


----------



## xbabybumpx

Alibeebs said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alibeebs said:
> 
> 
> I had this too, bit wierd really when you think about it....you've just given birth so im guessing you dont look too pretty down there, then your legs are shoved in stirrups and a male doctor comes in stitches you up and shoves a pain killer up your bum. Of course at the time i was still in total shock from giving birth.. i never even thought how funny it is!!
> 
> They still use stirrups in places Click to expand...
> 
> Well they did here!!!!! and the thing is i had major trouble getting my legs wide enough to fit into them!!! im only 4ft 9!!!!!!! :OClick to expand...

MY legs were also in stirrups. Glamorous eh x


----------



## xpinkness87x

i wasnt allowed it as it has asprin properties and could kill me lol! 

But i heard it was a pain killer.


----------



## charliebear

I had Diclofenac too, its an anti-inflammatory. 
I also had stirrups, the bed converted into then at the bottom!


----------



## cherryglitter

I had stirrups too, forceps delivery, was awful!
I assume it was a pain killer then, just I read somewhere it helps to stop you bleed!
Although I guess if its an anti-inflammatory it could have the same effect?!
Diclofenic is a pain killer yes, but I didn't know it could go up your bum ;)! 
I was also sick in labour too so I wonder if that's why I couldn't take it in tablet form. xx


----------



## bambino156

Yep I remember this, mw told me it was a painkiller. Apparently by going up the bum it will work quicker than taking some orally.


----------



## PB&J

I had this too! MW said it was ibruprofem.
Was lucky enough to also get the bed that converted into stirrups at the end!
Oh the glamour!!!


----------



## Floralaura

Hmm, i had this too..got told it was for pain BUT im allergic to any NSAIDS and it says so in big red letters all over my notes ect so i do hop that it wasnt aspirin/ibuprofen etc that they shoved up me bum, cause that would have been very silly of them lol.


----------



## Gingerspice

I had 2 put up. I had paracetomol and voltoral. I felt it all as had no painkillers. It was weird feeling them but and I felt awkward moving about/sitting up until they dissolved - which only took a couple of hours. It felt a bit like having a tampon n the wrong place wen I tried sitting up and they kind of pushed in/got in the way.


----------



## Natnee

OMG! I remember I had something stuck up my bum! I had forgotton about this completely. I was stitched up and I think it was a painkiller but I was too out of it on the g&a to remember. I was being prodded and poked around so much anyway as I had tears right into my rectum so having something else pushed up there really didn't make that much difference! I had my legs up on rests that attached to the end of the bed.


----------



## dani_tinks

Ah I remember this well! Mine was an anti inflammatory, diclofenac or something like that as Ibruprofen triggers of my psoriasis.


----------



## pinktaffy

i didnt have anything up my bum. if it was a painkiller i would of happly had it lol i was in so much pain afterwards hehe.


----------



## Neferet

Nobody shoved anything up my butt either, so I have no idea-sorry!


----------



## fifie123

i had it, its just a painkiller, apparently it works quicker than just swallowing it, x


----------



## Lollip0p

i had this too, im sure they said it was a painkiller........ dont remember much though


----------



## flower01

i had it too and it was bliss! i wish all pain faded that fast!!
id have loved one to get through the birth but id have probably pushed it out!!! LOL!
:rofl:


----------



## samzi

I got something put up there but ive no idea what it was :haha:


----------



## bump_wanted

yeah i think its a painkiller it gets absorped easier in there!! i forgot all about it until i read this i just remember her saying something then i felt someone in my bum LOOL

i had stirrups aswell...glad i wasnt that only one

o when you think about it your dignity is out the window during birth and you dont even care xx


----------

